# 2008 NBA Playoffs



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I figured it would be nice to have a thread where we could discuss the playoffs. 

I am very excited about the Playoffs this year... The West is very close and seems to be very evenly matched... and the East has two standouts (Boston & Detroit)... Should make for some very interesting games...

Also, make sure to cast your vote for who you think will win it all this year. And just to spark some discussion, post why you think your choice will become the champion...


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

My Finals prediction Lakers vs. Boston winner is still undecided.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted for the Cavs... with the addition of Ben Wallace, I think they have a very strong team... I think Lebron also learned some very valuable lessons last season... and should have the ability to pull it off this year...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Voted Cavs too even though they are slumping pretty badly these last few games.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Voted Cavs too even though they are slumping pretty badly these last few games.


they sure had a nifty win last night... :lol:

there was a foul though IMO... so i think the correct call was made...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

that dunk by Lebron today was absolutely nuts... If you watched the game... You know which one I'm talkin about.. :lol:

I was sad to see the Suns lose such a tight game... I'm really not a Spurs fan... So I didn't love the outcome of that one... :sure:

Watching this Mavericks/Hornets game right now... I would love to see dallas knocked out in the first round again this year... and the way the Hornets are playing right now.. that looks like a good possibility...


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

I voted for the Pistons. Of course being from the Detroit area I am biased. I think Detroit and Boston are the two best teams in the NBA and nobody in the west can beat them in a 7 game series. The Spurs probably have the best shot but I would still give the edge to the Pistons or Celtics.

Biggest weakness for the Celtics is their PG. Biggest weakness for the Pistons is their coaching. Biggest weakness for the Spurs is another year older and a little less drive.

This is probably the best NBA playoff in recent memory. It is wide open and I plan on enjoying as many games as I can.

Go Pistons!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

anybody know why Mike Bibby was getting booed so vigorously the entire game in Boston? What'd I miss??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> anybody know why Mike Bibby was getting booed so vigorously the entire game in Boston? What'd I miss??


He had been quoted by the media as having said something about the Boston Celtics fans being johnny-come-lately deals... suggesting they jumped on the Celtic bandwagon this year but had all but abandoned the team last year when they were slumping.

While a true statement, probably not the best thing to say during the series.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I voted Boston.There can only be one reason.Rondo is an ex Wildcat!!!!!

Oh yeah and KG and PP are pretty good too.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

HDMe said:


> He had been quoted by the media as having said something about the Boston Celtics fans being johnny-come-lately deals... suggesting they jumped on the Celtic bandwagon this year but had all but abandoned the team last year when they were slumping.
> 
> While a true statement, probably not the best thing to say during the series.


ahh.. yeah... finally caught wind of it this morning on SportsCenter... kinda funny what he said actually... pretty true, too...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It is my personal opinion that...

DeShawn Stevenson should be suspended for 1 game...

and...

Jason Kidd should be suspended for the rest of the playoffs... NQA...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Mavs head coach Avery Jonhson was fired today... http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/24390151/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Mavs head coach Avery Jonhson was fired today... http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/24390151/


IIRC,the Knicks are still in the market for a head coach.Perhaps he would be a good fit for them.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Celtics got back on track last night. Whew!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> Celtics got back on track last night. Whew!


i'm very surprised the series is as close as it is... but i have no doubt boston will pull it off...


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> i'm very surprised the series is as close as it is... but i have no doubt boston will pull it off...


I'am with ya. I'am glad I'm not a betting man. I would have said there was no way Boston would have dropped two down there.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

i am not sure how the cavs are ahead of the lakers in this poll...yikes 
so i went lakers ..hehehehe


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

who would have thought Boston and Atlanta Hawks yes I said the Hawks going to 7 games. This looks bad for the Celtics how are they going to beat Orlando if they make it to the second round, because I think Orlando can take one in Boston. Boston needs to win on the road and they have shown they can't in the playoffs. I guess the pressure is getting to the big 3, they haven't done much in the playoffs before and now we are seeing it again.


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

my bad its Cleveland in the second round even worse for Boston


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jl-spurstarmac052008&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

sucks that TNT couldnt get the finals coverage...means im without barkley til next season...a life without the chuck wagon covering bball...isnt worth living.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,the Pistons are now in the market for a new head coach.

http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/saunders_080603.html


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just voted for the Celts. 


(latecomer to the thread, sorry. :lol


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Go Boston. Game one goes to the Celtics.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to the Celtics... i guess... :lol:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

What do I win?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

'Grats Celtics! Finally KG, Pierce and Allen have rings! Kobe is a whiner and Phillip is a smug son-of-a-bit**!!! Lakers will be more competitive if they can get a quality defender or 2, a healthy Bynum and dump the poor defending Euros!!!:nono:


----------

